# Is your house haunted?



## RackMaster (Mar 7, 2017)

An interesting website with so many potential uses.  Buying a house, is said house feel "haunted" or is there a funny smell coming from your basement.

DiedinHouse.com™ answers 'Has Someone Died in Your House?'


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2017)

No one has died in my house.


Yet.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 7, 2017)

Two of the four houses I've lived in have had people die in them.  Meh.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2017)

Some states won't disclose if somebody died in a house. I looked up my former abode in NC and its was no dice.

Get it? No _dies.  _


----------



## x SF med (Mar 7, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Some states won't disclose if somebody died in a house. I looked up my former abode in NC and its was no dice.
> 
> Get it? No _dies.  _



bad puns deserve hate

dies irae upon you....   see, that's a very highbrow pun, using Latin to not only stay with the thread, but to follow through on the hate theme...:-"


----------



## Gunz (Mar 7, 2017)

I love hate.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 7, 2017)

My house was built in the late 1800's. It looks so new inside it is hard to imagine how many people have died in it..


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2017)

You don't need someone to die in a home for it to be haunted. Items with an emotional attachment can do the job. I firmly believe my grandfather is in my parent's house. The flag from his burial is there and if it moves from one closet to another, spooky things follow.

I wasn't a big believer until my brother, wife, daughter and I were talking one day, comparing notes on my parent's house. Now I'm a firm believer in ghosts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 7, 2017)

Well I know now the CIA is in my TV so...


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 7, 2017)

I want to point I do not believe in ghosts. I think when you die you become decomposing material. 

I tell myself this so ghosts will fuck off...


----------



## AWP (Mar 7, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> I want to point I do not believe in ghosts. I think when you die you become decomposing material.
> 
> I tell myself this so ghosts will fuck off...



Why the Hate then?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 7, 2017)

I think the previous owner of my home died here.  We kept a ceramic duck that was left in the house; it holds doors open and I call it Aflac, so I suppose whether its the place or an object I'm two for two. I occasionally feel I'm not alone in parts of the home, but since the previous owner was a nun I'm not too worried.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 8, 2017)

AWP said:


> Why the Hate then?



It was a hate that you have a ghost in your house.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 8, 2017)

My mom (97) thinks everything she says is being recorded by the lightbulb in her closet. And she thought the Mothership was coming behind the Hale-Bopp Comet. Every time she watched Bill O'Reilly she thought the Obama Administration was watching her through the TV. And don't get her started on Chem-Trails. She ain't senile, she just listens to too much late night talk radio. 

I'm going to ask her about ghosts today. She'll have the answer.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 8, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> My mom (97) thinks everything she says is being recorded by the lightbulb in her closet. And she thought the Mothership was coming behind the Hale-Bopp Comet. Every time she watched Bill O'Reilly she thought the Obama Administration was watching her through the TV. And don't get her started on Chem-Trails. She ain't senile, she just listens to too much late night talk radio.
> 
> I'm going to ask her about ghosts today. She'll have the answer.



Hahaha my cousins ex is like that x1000, he's sure we have bases on the moon and a naval space program with spaceships based off nuclear subs.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2017)

My old house was visited on occasion.
My wife is part Choctaw and can sense things (occasionally future events, and visitors).  her sister and niece are the same.


----------



## AWP (Mar 8, 2017)

Honestly, knowing/ believing it is my grandfather is both difficult and sad. My mom has his flag, some of his surveyor instruments from the war (he was a Seabee during WWII in Alaska and later Saipan), plus some photo albums with his classmates, guys in his unit, etc. I'm torn between keeping the stuff when my parents pass away and...housing a ghost. After a lot of soul searching I decided to have it all donated to a Seabee organization, I think she's sending it to the museum in RI, but it shouldn't be lost to history. Whatever he has going on (he was a raging alcoholic post-WWII and I hate to drop the PTSD card, but...Saipan, you know?) I think sending his effects to join his brothers is the best way to go for all of us. Whatever your thoughts on the topic, maybe he'll find some peace with that decision.

In thinking back on my childhood, my dogs rarely went down the hall to my room...where my mom kept his effects. They would not go down the hall at night. Beagles who would run in a swamp for days wouldn't go down our hallway at night.



RackMaster said:


> Hahaha my cousins ex is like that x1000, he's sure we have bases on the moon and a naval space program with spaceships based off nuclear subs.



I used to work with a guy who was into every crazy theory known to man. I'd spin him up in a room with a group of coworkers and then leave. Mad people skillz....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 8, 2017)

I've yet to experience anything that I would consider a ghost. I have however, sensed evil. As in, literally walk into a place, hair stands up on the back of your neck/arms and you feel that everything is wrong and you should leave. 

I do believe in a spiritual dimension that surrounds us all, but have yet to experience anything that I would consider a true ghost.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 8, 2017)

Maria and frankly, every woman in her family have that sixth sense, can feel when stuff is going to happen, gets feelings in certain places. We were in an area in Philly, near her aunt, bad area but a very large population of Hispanic, passing a place that sells items for voodoo / Santeria. She gets pale and anxious when in front of the place.

The other day, at my folks home, it was 2 months mom has been gone. Maria had a weird look to her, felt as if mom was there watching us. She is bothered about these feelings / does not accept them but I accept it.

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 8, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've yet to experience anything that I would consider a ghost. I have however, sensed evil. As in, literally walk into a place, hair stands up on the back of your neck/arms and you feel that everything is wrong and you should leave.
> 
> I do believe in a spiritual dimension that surrounds us all, but have yet to experience anything that I would consider a true ghost.


Bosnia circa 97.
The place just felt bad.
Less of that sense in 2002, but a couple of place just freaked me out, same with Kosovo.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 8, 2017)

I do not believe in ghosts. There is no evidence for them.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 8, 2017)

My paternal grandmother's house was downright evil.  The previous occupant was some bitter old woman that passed away in the master bedroom, but I don't think that would account for all of the strange things that happened there.  While she was traveling, Dad stopped by to check on the house while he was on patrol one day.  He never said what exactly it was that he saw, but it was enough to send a fully armed police officer screaming out of the house.

After her husband passed, I moved in to help take care of Marie in her waning years.  The bedroom I first occupied creeped me out, so I moved to the smaller one at the front of the house.  It didn't matter which bedroom I occupied, the one that I was in was always colder than the rest of the house.  With the AC not working, that was highly disconcerting.  The first bedroom always felt like there was a creature in the corner watching me, but I'd never actually see anything there.  I didn't always feel watched in the second bedroom, but the appearance of a particularly strange swirl in the wood paneling of the bedroom door scared the everliving shit out of a lot of people, to include my parents.  

When her Alzheimer's reached the point that the level of care was more than I could provide, we were more than happy to see her stepsons take the house back over after moving her to a facility.  Let them deal with the bad juju that came with that place.


----------



## CDG (Mar 8, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> I do not believe in ghosts. There is no evidence for them.



Agreed.  I think the feelings people get are psychologically induced.  A sort of reverse placebo effect.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 8, 2017)

.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 9, 2017)

CDG said:


> Agreed.  I think the feelings people get are psychologically induced.  A sort of reverse placebo effect.



Yes I agree. Ghosts, psychics, etc, no scientific evidence.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 9, 2017)

Took mom out for a beer yesterday. She says there's ghosts. She says she heard my dad's voice calling her name several times after he died. She says her friend Mrs Castagno saw the Virgin Mary.

Mom don't lie.


----------



## Dame (Mar 10, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Took mom out for a beer yesterday. She says there's ghosts. She says she heard my dad's voice calling her name several times after he died. She says her friend Mrs Castagno saw the Virgin Mary.
> Mom don't lie.



It happens. 
(He prolly couldn't find his socks in the hereafter. I hate when that happens.)


----------

